# "Break In" period for filter?



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a question for you all: Do the Aquaclear filters have a noisy "break in" period for the impeller and motor?

My Aquaclear 20 was second hand, so by the time I got it, it was completely silent. I just set up a 20 gal tank and got a new Aquaclear 30 for it. We primed it and plugged it in, there is no air in the intake, but it's waaaay noisier than my other one. (The noise lessens when we take the lid off, but because we have cats we would rather leave the lid on).

I was reading online and a few people mentioned something about a possible break in period of Aquaclear filters, but I thought I'd post the question here, as I trust everyone on this forum waaaaay more than anything else I read on the internet! (I'm really hoping it will get quiet as it will be a pain to take apart and exchange - especially during cycling).

Thanks for you time!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Just the lid rattling probably.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

Mine didn't, it's never made a peep and the lid is securely on it.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hmmm... It's not the lid rattling. We held it on tightly. (The 10g filter lid rattles periodically, so I know what that sounds like).

This is more the impeller or motor making sounds. I don't know.... I've read they have to 'break in' but knowing me and my luck, I got a faulty filter, lol!

Thanks guys.


----------



## smurfette1175 (Dec 17, 2010)

If it is still new and under warantee, I would replace it. I had a problem when I bought 2 identical filters, one was silent and the other sounded like an aircraft engine. I returned the noisy one as I didn't feel like fiddling with a new filter. I think it may have been bad quality control because the replacement was silent as well.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

I've had a couple of hobs that got more quiet after a little "filter slime" got down into the impeller and magnet area. If it was really bad, like aggravating me while watching tv or something, I'd take it back and try a new one.

I just put (last night) an aqueon 30 on the back of my 60g tall in addition to the Cascade 1000 cannister filter. I am trying to "polish" the water to crystal clear, all the time. Anyway, it is silent from my chair 5 feet away.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. 

I took the filter back and exchanged it for one of the same kind. It makes the same noise. I'm going to hope it's just needing to build up 'slime' or needs to break in a bit, since my Aquaclear 20 is so very silent (impressively silent actually, lol!) The new one is a jet engine compared to the old one, lol. Ah well, I'll give it some time.


----------



## Rohkey (Apr 25, 2011)

holly12 said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I took the filter back and exchanged it for one of the same kind. It makes the same noise. I'm going to hope it's just needing to build up 'slime' or needs to break in a bit, since my Aquaclear 20 is so very silent (impressively silent actually, lol!) The new one is a jet engine compared to the old one, lol. Ah well, I'll give it some time.


It could potentially be how/where it's positioned. It seems pretty coincidental that both of the filters produce the same noise when most people don't have too much of an issue (although some people remove the lids from the Aquaclears because of the noise I've read).


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

True... maybe I'll try moving it a bit.

I would leave the lid off, but I'm afraid of dust and other debris getting in there...


----------

